# Anyone try this pattern yet??



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I was looking through patterns and found this. I like the collar on this one. I might try it. I think I will have to use the loom with only 12 prongs. Ivy's neck is only 4 inch around.

http://loomlady.blogspot.com/2007/01/sock-it-to-me-dog-sweater.html

Lori


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi, 

i tried doing the sweater when in first started knitting, but mine did not come up quiet like that........I might try it again. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

ooooh that's a lovely jumper!

I dont have knifty YET 
but will be sure to try it once i get one


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

OOOOooooo!! Thanks for posting this. Chopper will love it - NOT! But I do I will have to get me some new yarn this weekend and give this one a try.


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

How cute, Someone please post pics of the finished product on your chi. I am so jealous of all of you that can make your own dog clothes.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

DCC123 said:


> OOOOooooo!! Thanks for posting this. Chopper will love it - NOT! But I do I will have to get me some new yarn this weekend and give this one a try.


You mentioned using the blue knifty knitter. How old is chopper and how much does he weigh. I'm working on one with the blue but I can see that right now it is too big for Ivy. But thinking she should grow into it eventually.

Lori


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

I wish I had the patience to knit, I'd totally try it


----------



## Angela (Feb 11, 2008)

I am a beginner knitter but am not familiar with the knifty knitter. I have seen it in stores but had no clue how it works. What is the difference between it and "old school" knitting? Is it much easier to make dog clothes?


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

i cant knit to save my life =[ shame coz theyre really cute =D


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

great web site i will have to give it a try


----------

